# Can't Get an NCT appointment until after my due date



## DublinHead54 (30 Dec 2020)

Hi,

The only available appointment at my NCT centre for booking is two weeks after the NCT due date. I booked it and have been added to a priority list for what I assume are cancellations. I can live without driving the car until the test date, but is there a penalty for turning up to the NCT past the due date and is there any leeway/grace period if I were to be pulled over by the gards on the way to the NCT?


----------



## Buddyboy (30 Dec 2020)

Same thing happened me. NCT was due by end of November,  the only date available was December 13th.  
No problems with the guards, just show them your NCT notice.
No problems with the NCT center, in fact the car passed and the NCT is recorded as starting from December rather than November, so an extra month added.


----------



## mathepac (30 Dec 2020)

It is my understanding, as I can't find the specific notice right now, that all NCT expiry dates have been automatically extended by 4 months because of the CORONA virus. Mine is now due for testing in July 2021.


----------



## RedOnion (30 Dec 2020)

mathepac said:


> that all NCT expiry dates have been automatically extended


Not all, but most.
I don't think it's been extended where first NCT is due since August. But the check on their website has been updated to provide updated due date.





						check-nct-due-date
					

National Car Testing Service




					www.ncts.ie


----------



## DublinHead54 (30 Dec 2020)

Thanks all, first time for car and first time I'm going through an NCT. The due date is not extended unfortunately.


----------



## AlbacoreA (31 Dec 2020)

They are on holidays until the 2nd. 

The lockdown might change things. Check their site for updates after the 2nd I reckon. 

Always struggle to get dates. I've one booked mid Jan. Be interesting if that goes ahead.


----------



## RedOnion (31 Dec 2020)

AlbacoreA said:


> The lockdown might change things.


Unlikely. It's deemed an essential service. My wife had her cars NCT during the last Level 5. There were no changes then.


----------



## AlbacoreA (31 Dec 2020)

I think the new more aggressive strain should require different thinking. They have been unable to enforce NCT or get them done since before the lifts broke. I've had constant problems with getting dates long before that. 

Which kinda makes a mockery of it being essential. They seem unable to optimise the waitlist's or flow through the testing center. 

Not that common sense has ever come into it.


----------



## RedOnion (31 Dec 2020)

NCT test centres will reopen on 2nd January. By the way, their call centre is open today until 4pm for bookings.






						Home
					

National Car Testing Service




					www.ncts.ie
				




"COVID-19 Level 5 Update: NCT centres reopen on 2nd January. The NCT service is deemed an essential service and customers travelling for scheduled appointments are exempt from the travel restrictions."


----------



## mct1 (1 Jan 2021)

I heard that if you keep checking online early in the morning you'll sometimes find cancellations. It worked for me more than once.


----------

